# Disabled persons railcard



## gail1 (Nov 6, 2011)

just wondered if anyone on here had one of these and if so are they worth having. As i travel a lot by train and indeed will be using them even more now moving. Seems a good bargain at ?20 a year. i qualify  as i get DLA at the high care rate low mobility rate
cheers
gail


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 6, 2011)

gail1 said:


> just wondered if anyone on here had one of these and if so are they worth having. As i travel a lot by train and indeed will be using them even more now moving. Seems a good bargain at ?20 a year. i qualify  as i get DLA at the high care rate low mobility rate
> cheers
> gail



I would get one gail, as you have said, you have been travelling by train, so it's seems really good value to me.  I have a friends and family railcard and I do get good discounts.  Good luck. Sheena x


----------



## Copepod (Nov 6, 2011)

With all railcards, it's important to check restrictions eg some can't give discounts on rush hour journeys or fares under a certain level or on certain lines; some offer discounts to a carer or friend(s) as well as the card holder. Finally, buy on the day of a journey or buying a discounted ticket, so that it's not valid to days when you've not travelling.

For some people, particularly those not entitled to a Disabled Railcard, a Family Railcard or Network South East Card may offer discounts.


----------

